# Im breeding my mare! Some studs I have picked out..



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

I bought my mare as a yearling 3 years ago, and im deciding I want to breed her! So, i want YOUR help to pick a stud for her. 
My mare is a Dunskin Tobiano QH. Here she is..as a yearling..





Here are the studs.. (looked at their pedigrees and papers)
Mr Dusty Sachet
Beechgrove, Tennessee 37018
Breed: 	Quarter Horse 	Sex: 	Stallion
Color: 	Buckskin 	Birth Date: 	May 26, 2006
Height: 	15.3 hh 	Weight: 	0.0 lbs
Registry: 	AQHA 	Reg. #: 	X0663590
"Dudley" comes from bloodlines notorious for producing athletic yet sensible horses. Started training for ranch versatility and plans to begin his show career are under way. His sire and grand sire were both successful rope horses and have also produced barrel racers as well. This boys offers it all. Size, color, brains, and conformation its all there. Catch him before he begins competing next year!





King Poco Glow
Paxton, Florida 32538
Breed: 	Quarter Horse 	Sex: 	Stallion
Color: 	Dun 	Birth Date: 	Jan 1, 2004
Height: 	15.1 hh 	Weight: 	0.0 lbs
Registry: 	American Quarter Horse Associa 	Reg. #: 	N/A
Beautiful Silver Grulla Dun foundation bred, trained & working stallion available for the 2011 breeding season. Stud fee is $250 - Registered mares only. Live breeding only.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 27, 2011)

Without opening the breeding-a-4-yr-old or breeding-average-mares or breeding-for-color-not-function cans o' worms... I would at least suggest that you choose a stud who's been used for a reasonable while already, so you can SEE how his offspring have turned out, not just in a photographic sense but in terms of temperament and performance and soundness. 

This would probably rule out the first (younger) of the two studs you mentioned; no idea what the second may or may not have produced that's in work now.

Four is real young to be breeding a mare, IMO (ok, so I am opening that can of worms a little)... the tendency to do that in quarter horses and similar breeds probably accounts for a lot of the soundness problems that are so common... how much would it kill you to wait another few years when she's shown you better how she's going to turn out HERSELF.

JMHO, good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## Rachel's Hobby Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## Horsiezz (Aug 22, 2011)

I know the perfect stud for your mare!
















ISNT HE BREATH TAKING!? Hes like a Breyer Horse!!!!! <3
CW River of Gold
Registered APHA/PtHA
16 hand dunskin overo paint w/ a blue eye and half blue eye
Register of Merit(ROM) in Western Pleasure and Hunter Undersaddle
I have heard nothing but GREAT things regarding this stallion and his offspring. 
Stud fee is $500 live  and they will ship semen for $275, they are located in Ostrander, Ohio.
I am probably breeding my AQHA mare to him next Spring, they would throw some nice color, ability, a nice temperment, and conformation. 
Heres his ad: http://www.equine.com/stallions-at-stud/stallion-ad-1056782.html
Also has a Facebook page where you can see LOADS of pcitures of him and his offspring. He throws nice foals and most are successfully being shown.
Also search his name at allbreedpeigree.com to see his bloodlines.
Good luck on your search! 
By the way, the 2nd stallion is NOT a grulla! He looks like a buckskin/dunskin. He doesnt have the dark face. Heres a true grulla, my AQHA mare Gracie:


----------



## Aleah040 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi! I have a grulla tobiano paint mare, who I will be breeding to another grulla, Jacks Smoking Guns, this spring. If you google his name his facebook page will come up. He'll be a 3 yr old when they start his breeding program, but he has the BEST disposition. He's homozygus for dun AND black gene. I worked with him as a yearling and he won Reserve World Champion in yearling longeline at the IBHA, N.S.B.A. Open Yearling Longe Line Champion at the Color Breed Congress 2010, 2010 Central State Horse Show Association: Grand Champion 2 & Under Open Halter. Finished top 15 at Quarter Horse Congress in Yearling Longe Line. He has a point in the N.S.B.A a ROM in Dun Factor. I no longer worked with him when it came time to ride him, couldnt get along with the man that showed him, so I am not certain on what awards he has won as a 2 yr old under saddle. I do know that they are showing him in Western Pleasure, Huntseat, Halter, and Dun Factor. I absolutely LOVE this stud, he is very smart and always wanting to learn. I was the first person on his back, and he didnt flinch. He just aims to please. If you decide on an older, more proven horse, keep an eye on this guy as he and his babies get to prove theirselves. At 2, he is almost 16.1 and weighs 1250, and is Homozygous for the dun AND black gene. His stud fee is $750. If i knew how to post a pic on here i would lol, but if you google his name his facebook page will come up. Let me know if you consider him!


----------



## mydakota (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't know that  your mare isn't breeding-worthy, so please don't take anything I am about to say as an attack.  For all I know, she may fit all the criteria I am about to mention. 

Right now, there is a glut of unwanted horses on the market and prices are in the toilet. Rescues are full, and there are some FINE trail horses available on CL for FREE (or next to it) .  Horses that would have brought $2500--$3000 just a few years ago. The only things that seem to have held onto any value at all are VERY VERY VERY elite high end show/performance horses and very highly trained working ranch horses.  (apparently the need for the tool remains the same despite the market)  People are not paying for horses.  There is still some market for the TRAINING, but not really for the horses themselves.  Do you intend to keep the foal from this breeding for your own use for its entire life?  Is there any remote chance that your life situation will change in such a way as to prevent that from happening? 

Then look at both the stallion and the mare.  Are they registered? (I know a paper doesn't make them a better ride, but it DOES make a difference in the colts future as far as its ability to find a home should one ever be needed)  Is the pedigree high quality close up?  Are they both nearly flawless in conformation? Do they both move well? Do they both have stellar dispositions?  Do they both have personalities that make them highly trainable?  Have they both proven themselves as working animals in their chosen line of work?  (If a show horse, does he/she have an excellent show record? If a race horse, what is his race record, If a working ranch horse, can they do a job well, all day, and do they pass that ability on to their get?)  

In this market, I honestly believe that 99% of horses out there (even some very good ones)  should probably not be bred.  The future just isn't bright enough for the foals.  You mare does look like a pretty girl in the pics (no real confo shots though, so can't really comment one way or the other about that) and while color is not a good reason to breed any horse, it does make for frosting on a cake if the cake itself is high quality. 

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you, your mare, and the potential foal luck.


----------



## SlowMoneyFarm (Nov 7, 2011)

Agree about being picky breeding. There are just too many being produced without a long term plan. They end up in "desperate need of a home by the weekend" when pasture is lost, board is not available anymore, etc. 

No one here can say what you want to do with the resulting foal. No one can say if you can afford to breed and compete a top reiner or cutter or other discipline...and that should dictate much. Agree totally on papers...get 'em!! Don't even breed without papers and for Heaven's sake don't go to an App or Clydesdale or some other crossbred just because it's available. If breeding for color what happens if it doesn't turn out the color you want? 

Beyond that another possibility - are you ready to risk losing your mare? Foaling is a huge health risk. Yes mares foal every year. Mares die every year too - good mares with the best vets in the world. Champion mares are not protected from uterine rupture or other issues that can result in losing the mare. Complications from foaling have taken the famous and unknown alike.


----------



## 77Herford (Nov 12, 2011)

Horsiezz said:
			
		

> I know the perfect stud for your mare!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1097_river.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1097_river5.jpg
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1097_river4.jpg
> ...


That stud is awesome.


----------



## Horsiezz (Nov 14, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Horsiezz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I think too! Its the ultimate all around horse.  Like a horse should be. Im in love with this horse. I hope to breed him to my mare to him soon!


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow! They are beautiful, your mare is cute.


----------

